# Best all around lens for Canon Rebel xti?



## yatley

Hi all... I am looking for the best all around lens for my wife.  She has a canon  rebel xti with 2 lenses... 
the little 18-55mm lens that came with it and 
a Canon EF 70-300mm f/4-5.6 IS USM telephoto zoom lens.

She is wanting a good all around lens... What would be the best one to get?
She is thinking the Canon EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM...

any suggestions?

THANKS!


----------



## Big Mike

Welcome to the forum.

"best all around lens" will mean different things to different people.  For some it might be the EF 400mm F2.8 L IS...for others it might be the EF-S 10-22mm.
For some people, cost is a factor...for others it's not.

The 24-105mm F4 L IS, is indeed a great lens...however, some (like me) would feel that 24mm just isn't wide enough for an 'all around' lens.  In that case, I would suggest the EF-S 17-55mm F2.8 IS.  
Some might prefer to have a lens with a max aperture of F2.8, in which case you could look at the 24-70mm F2.8 L lens...but this lens is quite large & heavy...maybe too much for an everyday type lens.

If the 24-105mm seems like a good choice for her, it probably is.  I've heard nothing but good things about that lens.


----------



## yatley

thanks a lot!!


----------



## Pokeguyjai

Big Mike,

I currently have a Canon EF 17-40mm L USM on a XTi which has worked very well for me. However, I've started to take picture of extremely high speed, close-up shots (4-10 feet) and the 17-40mm is barely working out for me. 

I am curious as to your thoughts of whether or not the 17-55mm would work better than the 17-40mm (because of the IS and lower f/2.8 aperature) for these closer-up, high speed shots?


----------



## Roger

Pokeguyjai said:


> Big Mike,
> 
> I currently have a Canon EF 17-40mm L USM on a XTi which has worked very well for me. However, I've started to take picture of extremely high speed, close-up shots (4-10 feet) and the 17-40mm is barely working out for me.
> 
> I am curious as to your thoughts of whether or not the 17-55mm would work better than the 17-40mm (because of the IS and lower f/2.8 aperature) for these closer-up, high speed shots?



it's not your lens that's the problem, I have the same lens and use it the most of all my lenses. What are your camera settings when shooting action.... as in shutter speed, aperture and focusing mode?


----------



## Pokeguyjai

Roger said:


> it's not your lens that's the problem, I have the same lens and use it the most of all my lenses. What are your camera settings when shooting action.... as in shutter speed, aperture and focusing mode?



Full manual mode:

Aperature is usually 4.0 - 5.6, shutter speed depends on what I am using it for and lighting conditions

When I'm inside, they may be around 1/60

When I'm outside they are usually around 1/1250

Manual focus 

---------------

But thanks for the insight. I was looking at some shots that I was very unhappy with (which were also a reason why I wanted the 17-55) and I discovered that I was out of focus. So I might just take your advice and stick with the 17-40mm..

Can anyone give their opinions on how the 17-55mm does (in your opinion) within ~4 feet? 

Oh yeh, I'm a noob so feel free to set me straight. 

Grazie!


----------



## Tom77

Hi Yately,
I have a 400D and do a lot of travel and wanted a good all rounder as well. I bought the Sigma 18-200OS and have been really pleased with it. With f3.5-6.3, and the Optical stabilisation, it is a very useful lens and covers a lot of different situations. Excellent quality lens IMO. If you dont need the extra zoom, the Sigma 17-70 f2.8-4.5, is another really good lens. I have had this one for a few months now as well, and again very pleased, but if i had to have only one, it would probably be the 18-200.
Both get great reviews, and owners are usually very pleased with them, and they are a good bit cheaper than the Canon lenses.


----------

